

Vint Cerf: 'Privacy may be an anomaly' - denzil_correa
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57613120-83/vint-cerf-privacy-may-be-an-anomaly/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title

======
Create
Facebook should lean in and tell its users what it does.

It should say "We watch you every minute that you’re here. We watch every
detail of what you do, what you look at, who you’re paying attention to, what
kind of attention you’re paying, what you do next, and how you feel about it
based on what you search for.

“We have wired the web so that we watch all the pages that you touch that
aren’t ours, so that we know exactly what you’re reading all the time, and we
correlate that with your behaviour here.”

To every parent Facebook should say, “Your children spend hours every day with
us. Every minute of those hours, we spy upon them more efficiently than you
will ever be able to.”

Only that, just the truth. That will be enough.

But the crowd that runs Facebook, that small bunch of rich and powerful
people, will never lean in close enough to tell you the truth.

So I ought to mention that since the last time we were together, it was
revealed that Mr. Zuckerberg has spent thirty million dollars that he got from
raping human society on buying up all the houses around his own in Palo Alto.

Because he needs more privacy.

[Laughter.]

I rest my case.

[http://snowdenandthefuture.info/PartIII.html](http://snowdenandthefuture.info/PartIII.html)

------
eonil
It's maybe true for his company because he is a VP in Google. Lack of privacy
is very beneficial to the company.

I wouldn't even consider any shit from a salesman from an ad broker company.

If he really believe privacy is anomaly he can fix it first. Maybe he can
broadcast his own house 24hrs. Maybe he can open his all the incomes and
outgoings on the internet.

I never seen this kind of people are _doing_ what they say themselves.

------
kabdib
Privacy may be an anomaly, but security is not. I'd like my financial data
well protected, thank you.

------
Zigurd
> _" In a town of 3,000 people there is no privacy. Everybody knows what
> everybody is doing."_

The "privacy is recent" argument ignores the nature of modern intrusions on
privacy. Small town gossip has very little power to intrude compared with
recording and word-spotting all your phone conversations and automating the
analysis across the whole population.

